# equinox series



## Kurzwaffe (Jan 10, 2007)

so, for those of you with an equinox...are there any other differences with your gun other than the 'finishing touches' - that is, mods or performance enhancements? from reading the specs on the sig website, there doesn't seem to be any difference mechanically. and does the manufacture seem to be any different - by that I mean, since it's a special edition, does it seem that extra attention was given to the overall quality/finish? sorry for all the questions - I really like this gun, but have not been able to see one in person. thanks in advance -


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

although i don't own a equinox, i do own the standard version of the 229. prior to purchasing this gun, i tested an equinox in the 226 & 229. the only difference i was able to find was the obvious finish, wood grips, and the fiberoptic/nightsights. for me, this was not worth the $180 difference in price they were asking. hope this helps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It sure looks sweet 

But the wooden grips make the handle kinda fat for my hand


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> It sure looks sweet
> 
> But the wooden grips make the handle kinda fat for my hand


I agree on the grips. I was interested in one in P220, and I haven't handled one yet, but we have a P226 Blackwater in the shop. I believe the grips on the Blackwater are the same for the Equinox. I cannot stand those grips, they are terrible. The SAS wooden grips are better, I don't know why they didn't use the same sort of style.

And apparently those grips for the Equinox and the Blackwater alone are very expensive.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm just the opposite. I love the Equinox grips and it is one of the reasons I'm considering buying this gun for carry.


----------



## Kurzwaffe (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks y'all...I appreciate the info!!!


----------



## Kurzwaffe (Jan 10, 2007)

so I went to the shooting range tonight, cuz over the weekend I had the opportunity to talk with someone who owns a 229 and strongly recommended it. I decided I needed to try it, and rented both a 226 and 229. I shot 50 rounds through each and, in these novice hands, did better with the 226 (not brilliant by any means, but better...) so I just ordered my first gun - a P226 Equinox! I am so freakin' PSYCHED!!! I should have it by friday. thanks for the help you've offered here :mrgreen:


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

they do look pretty sweet. i am a big fan of sigs in general. you won't be dissapointed in your choice. i just wish i could get them a little cheaper so i could own more!


----------



## Kurzwaffe (Jan 10, 2007)

so here it is:









I love it so far  
hey sucklead...good to see you here (it's me, from the shop...)


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> I agree on the grips. I was interested in one in P220, and I haven't handled one yet, but we have a P226 Blackwater in the shop.


Do you have a 226 Crimson Trace in your shop?

How do those feel? I cannot find a shop with that gun in my area...I'll have to buy it sight unseen from an online retailer.

Are those grips tacky and rubbery...or is it closer to a plastic?

(by tacky, mean they grab well...not that they are fasionably bad)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kurzwaffe said:


> so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice stolen idea from the Kimber Eclipse 

Looks Great - Congrats!!!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

mw1311 said:


> Nice stolen idea from the Kimber Eclipse
> 
> Looks Great - Congrats!!!


SA makes one called the "black stainless" now too, I think they all look good but I sill prefer my Eclipse Ultra


----------

